# Nottingham Houses



## starfish2000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Myself & the Missus are thinking of relocating. We wanted to be in the Midlands & as I know Nottingham. But we want to live somewhere nice. But don't want West Bridgeford.

Saw something nice in New Basford, but don't know much about it area wise.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2015)

Give Beeston a look - more pubs per square foot than anywhere else in the world.*



* - possibly


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah but the house I saw that was nice was in New Basford


----------



## Supine (Jan 30, 2015)

I just agreed to sell my house this week! Canning circus. You missed out


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2015)

starfish2000 said:


> Yeah but the house I saw that was nice was in New Basford



It would be easier to just buy one in Beeston.  Make the commute easier.


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2015)

starfish2000 said:


> Yeah but the house I saw that was nice was in New Basford



I went to an amazing rave in the disused swimming pool in new basford


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

But what are the nice areas of Nottingham. The more central the better


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2015)

8ball said:


> Give Beeston a look - more pubs per square foot than anywhere else in the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> * - possibly



In my first week at UoN we were told that Nottingham as a whole has more licensed premises per capita than anywhere else in the country. This was 2001 and may have changed, if it was ever true in the first place, but it wouldn't be that surprising if they discounted all the students at both unis as permanent residents.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 31, 2015)

starfish2000 said:


> But what are the nice areas of Nottingham. The more central the better



If you want nice _and_ central you better have money.

Look up _The Park_.


----------



## Mattym (Feb 1, 2015)

starfish2000 said:


> Myself & the Missus are thinking of relocating. We wanted to be in the Midlands & as I know Nottingham. But we want to live somewhere nice. But don't want West Bridgeford.
> 
> Saw something nice in New Basford, but don't know much about it area wise.



Carrington/Sherwood/Mapperley are all reasonably nice. If you're absolutely loaded, then the Park.
Where in New Basford is it?


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 1, 2015)

The Park - has gas lighting - I Would buy on that basis - (if you can afford it) - lovely area (my son  lives nearby - student)


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> (my son  lives nearby - student)



Is he a student? I ask because the Park is pretty close to Lenton, where all the UoN students live.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 1, 2015)

Spot on for Lenton ...he has done 2 years there , and I pay his shared house rent...


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2015)

I actually had a couple of friends who had a ground floor two bed flat in the Park for a couple of years at Uni. I've no idea how much more they paid than the rest of us, including me in a poky little room up near Canning Circus.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2015)

starfish2000 said:


> But what are the nice areas of Nottingham. The more central the better



The Arboretum area is very nice and not half a mile from the city centre. It seems to be getting a bit too studenty there these days though.

The Park is one one of the most stunning neighbourhoods in the country but you can't afford to live there and if you could you'd be surrounded by cunts. It's one of those sorts of places where they've got remote control barriers to stop the plebs cutting through on 'their' roads to beat the traffic 

Pedestrian access to the city centre from The Park is via a mahoosive sandstone tunnel that looks like it was dug by some Tolkienesque monster:







...of course this being Nottingham the other end of the tunnel brings you out in the basement level of a piss-soaked multi-storey car park


----------



## Supine (Feb 3, 2015)

I walked through the tunnel last week, it's great


----------



## Mattym (Feb 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Arboretum area is very nice and not half a mile from the city centre. It seems to be getting a bit too studenty there these days though.



I would say that the houses are nice & large around there but having lived there before, I wouldn't necessarily agree that the general area is. Very good location though.


----------



## Supine (Feb 3, 2015)

My house is in the arboretum and I'm selling it to a student. So the area will be even more studenty in a few weeks  

Students in their own houses 

Probably half the people viewing were investors buying for their children!


----------



## starfish2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cheers for all your contributions. Well the missus is convinced so once she's changed jobs. I ll transfer mine. Really enjoyed my weekend in Nottingham.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 9, 2015)

I lived in Basford and Sherwood - Sherwood Rise more interesting than Basford for my tastes.


----------



## starfish2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ive a mate in Sherwood, he reccomended it. But Im really looking at the most bang per buck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Arboretum area is very nice and not half a mile from the city centre. It seems to be getting a bit too studenty there these days though.
> 
> The Park is one one of the most stunning neighbourhoods in the country but you can't afford to live there and if you could you'd be surrounded by cunts. It's one of those sorts of places where they've got remote control barriers to stop the plebs cutting through on 'their' roads to beat the traffic
> 
> ...


You should read brian lumley if you're thinking of monsters


----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2016)

I quite liked Beeston, lived there for a year. Good for the countryside, river walks and cycling if any of that's your thing.

Edit: only just clocked this is totally useless thanks to PM's thread necromancy


----------

